# Dematt before or after bath?



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

What do u all do? I would think when your baby is all wet it maybe difficult, but I've never delt with matts before. Thanks..........


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I give Maggie a super good combing and brushing right before her bath. Matts are such a pain!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm not an expert, but I'd say before. I can't imagine how much worse mats would get once wet.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, you have to get all the mats out before you bathe her or you'll never get them out.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> Yes, you have to get all the mats out before you bathe her or you'll never get them out.[/B]


Amen! I hate to even think about the many bad grooming experiences I had because the groomer did not know to get the mats out before bathing. They will not come out after getting wet. The only recourse then is cutting them out, and possibly cutting the dog down or clipping, depending on how extensive the mats are. Make sure (if you take your pup to a groomer) that they understand this basic rule about Maltese coats. If they do not, the coat will be history.

I do my own grooming now and make sure every single, tiny little mat is out prior to bathing. If I take him to a groomer it is one that I know and trust (and there are only two that fit that category in my area).

Cyndi


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Before.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

In one of my dog grooming videos the groomer recommends getting the mats out after the bath while the conditioner is working. This may work well for some breeds/dogs, but it certainly didn't work well with Karli's coat. Been there, tried that, didn't work.



Joy


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

i tried both...doesn't make a big diff unless the matt is really bad kind which you should then get it real quick before wetting them. Even after you wet them and wanted to dematt, u cannot dematt while they are WET, have to be half dry then you can. If not the whole bunch of matt will just get out which could bald them.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

There is a product made by Best Shot that you can use and dematt after the bath. I am pleased with it Lemon-aide.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Most definately before a wet matt is a nightmare. :shocked:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

IF THERE ARE KNOTS YOU WANT TO GET THEM OUT BEFORE ,ALSO WHEN YOU SHAMPOO THEN CREAM RINSE TRY NOT TO RUB WITH THE TOWEL IT MAKES IT HARDER, I WRAP THE TOWEL AND SORT OF BLOT THE WAY THE HAIR GROWS, THEN USE DETANGLER ,AND I JUST LAST WEEK GOT A MADAN BRUSH TO BLOW DRY WITH. I HOPE THIS HELPS :wub:


----------

